# P250 and P238



## gjones2149 (Dec 22, 2008)

I bought a new P250 in .40 cal, anyone know where to buy caliber, grip and magazine conversions to 9mm and 45 ACP? Especially interested in sub-compact grips. Also, anyone selling the new P238 in the Houston, TX area?


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

I just recently bought the P250 in 45ACP. You can order through your local dealer or straight from Sig Sauer. Either way it's the same price. By the way, you can't even get an extra mag for these models until some future date. Sig doesn't even know when that will be.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

Top Gun Supply may or may not have any in stock right now but it's a great place to do business with and they will be cheaper than buying them directly from Sig. He also has a feature that will email you when out of stock items arrive, check it out.


----------

